# Underwater Critters with the 5d - Bali



## Mantadude (Dec 5, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Wanted to share with you some underwater footage of some really tiny critters that we found in Bali. This is part of my 'Rolling in the Deep' series. It is episode #10.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPWb5aK-G7g

Let me know what you think!
Enjoy!
Dustin


----------



## Jopa (Dec 5, 2016)

Wow, exceptional video! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 5, 2016)

Splendid!
-r


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 5, 2016)

amazing footage!

How do get so close to them while filming?
When I did some underwater filming on the Maldives (just with a watertight pocket camera), the already fleed while I was still some meters away.
What lens were you using?


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 5, 2016)

There is some great footage in there, Mantadude.


----------



## Mantadude (Dec 5, 2016)

Jopa said:


> Wow, exceptional video! Thank you for sharing.



Thank you for watching it!


----------



## Click (Dec 5, 2016)

Awesome. Great video. 8)


----------



## GN Photos (Dec 5, 2016)

Beautiful video and nicely matched music. Very well done.

I dove for many years and had a reef system for 29 years, your video brought me back to those enjoyable days.


----------



## Mantadude (Dec 5, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Splendid!
> -r



Thanks for watching an commenting!


----------



## hbr (Dec 5, 2016)

Simply amazing and beautiful video, Mantadude.


----------



## Tyroop (Dec 6, 2016)

Fantastic! I did one dive off Bali - a shipwreck, but I can't recall the name. The recurrence of asthma, a scarred cornea and the arrival of children killed my scuba diving career, but great to watch such skilled video work by other divers.

You have to love YouTube. The videos my kids watch of adults prancing around in superhero costumes get millions of views per month. This excellent video now has 187.


----------



## Mantadude (Dec 6, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> amazing footage!
> 
> How do get so close to them while filming?
> When I did some underwater filming on the Maldives (just with a watertight pocket camera), the already fleed while I was still some meters away.
> What lens were you using?



Thanks for watching it. I used a 100mm macro lens, and the 16-35mm f4L. Getting critters to stay still is always a game of patience. With every great shot, is 6-7 bad ones. When you get one that cooperates, it is a win. This trip I did about 38 dives, and at an hour a piece on average. So there is alot of time spent underwater.


----------



## johnniebutters (Dec 15, 2016)

Very nice and clean footage.


----------



## cayenne (May 3, 2017)

Amazing....Wonderful....Beautiful!!!

Just breathtaking. I was guessing some sort of macro lens...what kind of housing did you use? Is there a way to park a camera on a tripod type thing, to keep still on the shots?

I was afraid that eel might try to eat the camera (or cameraman) as close as you were to it....

cayenne


----------



## Mantadude (Nov 10, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Amazing....Wonderful....Beautiful!!!
> 
> Just breathtaking. I was guessing some sort of macro lens...what kind of housing did you use? Is there a way to park a camera on a tripod type thing, to keep still on the shots?
> 
> ...



Hi Cayenne,
I was using a 100mm macro lens the F2.8L I was also using wet diopter which is something you can flip over the lens for the really small stuff. This was when I was using a ikelite housing, but I now use a Nauticam housing with my 1dx2.

I used a tripod in these shots. It has to be sandy or rubble because I won't put it on the coral. Thats where these creature live anyway so it works out.

Dustin


----------

